# Southwest Airport for Branson?



## catwgirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Which airport would be closest if flying on Southwest?

Also, perhaps a dumb question, does the area get much snow?  I am thinking of going sometime in the November - February timeframe.  I have very little experience driving in the snow.  Thanks!


----------



## northovr (Apr 15, 2006)

kansas City Missouri is closest at 210 miles for a Southwest flight.


----------



## JLB (Apr 15, 2006)

Little Rock LIT to Branson~~~176
Tulsa TUL to Branson~~~216 miles
Kansas City MCI to Branson~~~236 miles
St. Louis STL to Branson~~~255

Difficulty of drive-wise (easiest to hardest):

Tulsa
Kansas City
St. Louis
Little Rock

Ya gonna come visit my cats?

Cool map: 

http://www.southwest.com/travel_center/routemap_dyn.html

FWIW, using Tulsa, KC or St. Louis is all the same. m/l.  I would go with the one with the lowest fare.  We have flown SWA since the 80's, from MCI to OK and Texas destinations, plus San Diego.

I would pay more to use Springfield.  We are lucky in that Allegiant Air serves Las Vegas and Orlando N/S from Springfield.


----------



## catwgirl (Apr 15, 2006)

JLB,

Thanks for the breakdown on the airports.  Sounds as if Springfield would be much easier.  I have a free ticket on Southwest.  Thought it would be nice to use it.

I would love to see your cats, although my screenname has nothing to do with felines.  (You'll just have to keep guessing.)  

Might also like a Tug boat ride if the offer still stands.

I was hoping to get a coveted 2 bedroom at Big Cedar.  I can only see the occasional one bedroom at the Wildnerness Club.  Am I searching too late?

What other resort would you recommend?  Seems like there are so many nice ones.


----------



## JLB (Apr 16, 2006)

I would forget about January or February.  There is almost nothing open.

November and December are big months here.  The grounds at Big Cedar are absolutely beautiful in Christmas season.  Even a 1-bedroom in a lodge building would be nice.

As for other resorts, pick what you like~~~on the lake, golf, or in town.  There are more than 20 resorts that are decent, Gold Crownish.  Maybe one with an indoor pool and hot tub.  Of course, Big Cedar has that.

I have made enough trips helping others choose between the final couple of choices that I probably won't have to do that.

Weather permitting, the boat operates year-round.  

I've been catching nice fish every day at our dock.

Springfield SGF to Branson~~~52 miles

Make your airport choice based on the total package of plane, rental car, gasoline, and your time.  Any of them listed are doable with a mid-day arrival for a 4:00 check-in.  Then an early afternoon departure.  You'll gain time going home.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 16, 2006)

We live in Southern California and going to Branson (and Sanibel) this November and we hooked up with Delta which goes from Los Angeles to Atlanta then Springfield.  We wanted to avoid planes landing in places like Denver, Chicago, etc. in case of weather delays.


----------



## JLB (Apr 16, 2006)

Someone after my heart!!!!  We have even stayed in Carlsbad, at the Carlsbad Inn.

That's a mighty long flight plan just to get to lil ole Branson!

Have you taken a look at Allegiant Air to Springfield?  I didn't look at flight times, but Palm Springs to Vegas is as low as $39 each way and Vegas to Springfield is as low as $69 each way.  Palm Springs/Vegas service is on Sundays and Fridays and Vegas/Springfeild service is on Sundays, Mondays, Thursdays and Fridays

http://www.allegiantair.com/route_map.htm



			
				Cathyb said:
			
		

> We live in Southern California and going to *Branson* (and *Sanibel*)


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 16, 2006)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> We live in Southern California and going to Branson (and Sanibel) this November and we hooked up with Delta which goes from Los Angeles to Atlanta then Springfield.  We wanted to avoid planes landing in places like Denver, Chicago, etc. in case of weather delays.



As if landing in Atlanta is any better? I've been delayed by fog and rain causing poor visablity than with any other airport. Maybe it's just my bad luck but it seem's we rarely make it through Atlanta without issues.

I don't believe there is such a thing as a airline hub without weather issues. Perhaps that's why SWA's is always around the top when it comes to ontime performance. A weather issue in one area of the country won't back up all their flights.


----------



## dschaefe (Apr 17, 2006)

For information on Little Rock versus Tulsa as a SW connection to go to Branson, please consider this:  The Tulsa airport is on the side of Tulsa closest to Springfield and close to the interstate.  The Little Rock airport is not close to the interstate and is on the far side of the city.  Also, the highways are much better from Tulsa to Branson.  You would probably make better time flying into Tulsa.

Don S.


----------



## JLB (Apr 18, 2006)

Having done all of those drives, Don, I agree, which is why LR is last in #3 above.

And which is also why I didn't mention the second-closest airport, NW Arkansas.

How's things?  We were over at Big Cedar today.


----------



## bigrick (Apr 19, 2006)

catwgirl said:
			
		

> Which airport would be closest if flying on Southwest?



Linda, one advantage with Southwest from SMF to MCI is it's a non-stop flight.  We went to Branson a while back and flew to MCI.  The drive was interesting and a lot less crowded than Sacramento commute traffic or really any time on California roads.  Plus we spent some time in Kansas City and in a few caves along the way.


----------



## dschaefe (Apr 29, 2006)

Sorry to stray from subject ---

JLB -- We were at Fairfield Meadows (Branson) for four days early in April; four days at Fairfield Smoky Mts. Apr. 23-27; and we will be at Westgate Branson Woods in June.

bigrick -- Are you into caving?  We have a grandson who is a SERIOUS caver and in grad school at Cal Santa Cruz.  He has caved in several foreign countries.

Don s.


----------



## brucecz (Apr 29, 2006)

JLB, that is nice to hear about Big Ceder as we will be checking in to Big Cedar on Nov 11, 2006  to see the Christmas displays,shows etc that we had heard about. 

We will also be staying at the Cabins at Green Mountain stating on Sunday Sept 10, 2006 to celebrate another wedding aniversery.

These wll be either our 5th or 6th trips to Branson.

We will  as always drive the about 625 miles from Wisconsin  because flying in and then having to get a rental car for us to drive the rest of the way to Branson IMHO no sense timewise and certainly not money wise.


Bruce 



			
				JLB said:
			
		

> I would forget about January or February.  There is almost nothing open.
> 
> November and December are big months here.  The grounds at Big Cedar are absolutely beautiful in Christmas season.  Even a 1-bedroom in a lodge building would be nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## JLB (Apr 30, 2006)

We finally got some rain and the lake is coming back up.  A couple feet in the last week.

We heard they are going to let it fill to full pool, another 8 1/2 feet.


----------

